# Help with outdoor furniture project



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

I ran across this furniture a couple years ago on vacation and really liked it for the style and mostly it's comfort. Being a woodworker I figured I'd make them for myself and started looking for plans, which I didn't find any.  I started making a sketch-up drawing of them but wasn't sure of the measurements to use. So, it's been on the back burner for awhile, but I would like to make them this summer. Any help on plans or dimensions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Jim, when I started building Norm's chairs, is first used his dimensions, but I've since "tweaked" them a few times to get them to fit the customer just right.

What I'd do is find a chair you find comfortable, take some measurements from that and adjust it till its comfortable for you. From those photos it looks like 2×6s and 2×4's for the most part, the slats look like are just rips from 2x material.

Seat width should be anywhere from 20-22 inches or more wide. from your knees to the back 16" to about 18" max. from the seat back to the top of the head rest 30" - 36" depending on how tall the person is.
Height off the ground 18" is about standard, but then that depends on a person's legs.

Those do look like they'd be VERY comfortable, I'll take a pair when you're done!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim,
My chairs were out of my head and I just took average measurements of people to come up with the right sizes. I have no drawings, I made templates of all the parts after many modifications.
I agree with KnotWright's dmensions and yes the only materials used are 2×4's and 2×6's. You are going to have to make a prototype and then change anything you think isn't quite right.
I shall be making another set this Spring and I will post it. It will show some modifications I have made.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work Jim


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Jim

Looks like a perfect project to learn how to use photomatch in SketchUp. If you aren't familiar with the technique there are tutorial videos online. It won't solve all your dimensioning problems but it will get you quite a ways down that road and you will end up with a SketchUp model to build off of to boot.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

JL, Great idea. I will check it out I've used sketch-up for a number of things but never that feature.
Roger, the prototype idea is a very good one. 
Thanks


----------

